
90% of software developers work outside Silicon Valley - cag_ii
http://qz.com/729293/90-of-software-developers-work-outside-silicon-valley/
======
niftich
But 90% of the pay goes to Silicon Valley developers. </s>

Sarcasm aside, good charts and good content. However, Boston, Framingham, and
Lowell are listed separately even though they're quite clearly part of the
same extended metro; likewise the exact distinction between 'San Fransisco
area' and 'San Jose area' is not specified.

But the juxtaposition of these two quotes does not make sense:

[1] "223,054 software developer job openings exist in the United States, most
of them outside major tech hubs"

[2] "And places such as the Salt Lake City region are driving large demand,
with 800 new developer positions open at companies including Fidelity, L3, and
Raytheon."

That's several orders of magnitude apart. 800 additional positions is
considered 'driving demand'?

~~~
sunstone
Hey, don't forget about Wall Street.

